
Ask HN: Parents, do you invest in a 529 plan? - codegeek
Just wondering if any parents here invest in a 529 plan ? If yes, please share your experience&#x2F;suggestions.
======
rahkiin
For the non-americans here, could you elaborate what 529 is? It reminds me of
something called 401k? No idea what that is either. I think 529 might be some
new http error code...

